# Austria Vignette



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Going to look at Austria early next year. Does anyone know when they start selling the vignette for 2015. Everywhere I look, it is 2014 only.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi, are you trying to buy in advance ? we go to austria regulary and just get one from services just before the border or just after . 10 euros for 10 days , regards gary


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes we were Gary, but take your point. Buy it at the services.

Bob


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

I would not recommend you buy it ahead as you need to know the exact date you are going into Austria..
If over 3.5 tonnes you will need a Go box otherwise the Vignette is for 2014 10 days 8.50. and 2 months 24.80. if you go to ASFINAG website who set the price they have not updated it for 2015 yet. Another website where you can check on for all European Countris is Toll Tickets. com


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Austria*

It's €8.50 at border been this year. If u got try go to the grosslockner pass stunning.


----------

